# الأشراف وواجبات ومسؤوليات المشرف



## فرقد ش ن ج (21 يونيو 2010)

الإشراف
تعريف الإشراف
الاشراف بشكل عام ما اتفق على جمعه او احتوائه العديد او تنسيقه ما بين مجالات متعددة كالقيادة ، والإدارة ، و التوجيه ، والتدريب والعلاقات العامه وايضا المتابعه وفى بعض الحالات التقييم ، ولهذا تنوعت تعريفاته ومنها : 
- إن الإشراف هو جميع الجهود المنظمة التي يبذلها المسئولون او من فى وضع المتابعه او مهنتهم تحتم عليهم اشراف ما لقيادة العاملين في حقل العمل في المنشأة او المؤسسة او فى اى جال سواء في مجال تحسين التعليم مهنيا او العمل .
- فى بعض الحالات تكون مهمة قيادية تمد الجسور بين الإدارة والعمال والمتابعه على الاستمراريه
- او ان الاشراف قسم او طاع او هو جانب من الإدارة يركز على تحقيق التوقعات في مجا ل السلامة مثلا وتطبيقها والالتزام بها وملاحظة اى تقصير او اخطاء او مخاطر
- ويمكن ان يكون ايضا هو اداء وفعل يهدف إلى تحسين إجراءات السلامة . وهى عمليه اشرافيه اداريه وميدانيه وفنيه وتقنيه 
بمعنى اخر 
هو عملية فنية منظمة وتقوم على ادوات ومعايير ونظم وقرارات وقوانين وليست ( عملية ردة فعل او وطيفه اداريه مكتبيه بحته ) يقوم بعملها من لديه خبرات مهنيه اكاديمية او مهنيه او خبره ميدانيه اكسبته المعرفه وقوة الملاحظه وسرعة البديهه في مجال السلامة وإجراءاتها متنوعة شاملة لمساعدة من هم في موقع العمل ليمكن جعل بيئة العمل بيئة امنه و مساعدتهم فى التقدم المهني فى مجال السلامه و مامن شأنه حماية العامل والممتلكات 
التعريف الحديث للإشراف 
هو العملية التي يتم من خلالها اددارة وتطبيق اجراءات وقوانيين وارشادات السلامه فى المنشاه ومتابعة تنفيذ كل ما يتعلق بها لتحقيق الأهداف الموضوعه لها من قبل ادارة انظمة الامن والسلامه فى الشركه او المؤسسه و يشمل الإشراف على جميع العمليات الميدانيه والاداريه التي تجري في المنشاه 

واجبات ومسئوليات المشرف
المشرف هو حلقة الوصل مابين الاداره وبين العمال ( السلامه المهنيه ) تقع عليه واجبات ومسئوليات كبيره ومهمه مرتبطه مباشره بحياة العمال وسلامة الممتلكات هو مراقب ومنفذ ومشرف على تطبيق اجراءات السلامه والابلاغ عن اى تقصير ومن واجباته:-
1. معرفة القوانيين والتشريعات المحليه الخاصه بالسلامه المهنيه
2. معرفة القوانيين الخاصه باشتراطات السلامه بأدارته ومنشاته
3. تطبيق توجيهات المسئولين عن الامن والسلامه
4. ألمامه والتزامه وتطبيقه لقوانيين وتشريعات السلامه
5. التبليغ عن اى قصور او خلل فى انظمة السلامه 
6. التأكد من توفير معدات وتجهيزات السلامه فى العمل
7. التأكد من توفير كافة التجهيزات الحمايه الشخصيه فى العمل
8. التأكد من تطبيق كافة القوانيين والتشريعات السلامه فى العمل من قبل العمال
9. التأكد من اتمام اجراء تقييم وتخمين وتحليل للمخاطر لكافة مقرات العمل
10. التأكد من اتمام اجراء تقييم وتخمين لكل الاجهزة والالات والمعدات
11. اجراء تفتيش دورى لاجراءات السلامه فى مقر العمل
12. اجراء تفتيش دورى على مخارج الطوارى ومعدات الحرائق
13. التاكد من تنفيذ سياسة السلامه الموضوعه من قبل المنشآه او المؤسسه
14. التأكد من تدريب العمال الجدد على اساسيات السلامه للاعمال المخصصه لهم
15. معرفة اشتراطات ووسائل السلامه فى مقر عمله وطرق استخدامها وانواع ووسائل السلامه المتوفره
16. دراسة شكاوى العمال بما يخص السلامه المهنيه وتقديمها للمسئولين 
17. معرفة نتائج التحقيق فى الحوادث ومعرفة الاسباب وتدوينها
18. كتابة ومتابعة سجلات السلامه 
19. عدم الاجتهاد فى تحديد اشتراطات السلامه


----------

